# My tool pouch solution



## Fuzz (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello. I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. I've been in the trade for 18 years, and have struggled with finding an ergonomic and efficient tool pouch system. I began with a small pouch and nail apron, upgraded to the full klein powerline set up, downsized to the carhartt apron/back pocket method but have never been completely comfortable with any of them. I have always carried the majority of my hand tools in either a bucket, tool box, tech bag, or veto style carrier with the pouches holding what was needed at the moment. In a pouch, I need the ability to have the essential tools at hand for easy access, the ability to exchange those tools with others on the fly, the flexibility to adapt to many different tasks, and the comfort of a light weight set up.

I've come up with a system that works well for me, and I'd like to share it here. First, I have gone back to using a 5 gallon bucket with liner to carry the tools I use for 90% of every task I encounter day to day. The other 5% ride in a tool box in the truck. This bucket goes wherever I go to work. From there, I add and subtract from my belt.

Move over Batman, my belt is pretty cool, too! I have a heavy duty nylon and leather belt that I wear to keep my pants from revealing too many secrets about my body. It serves a second purpose as well. On that belt, I wear four Klein powerline tape measure holders. Two on the left and two on the right side of my body. In addition to this belt, I have added a set of suspenders from Duluth Trading Company to help fight gravity.

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/powerline-tool-holders/powerline-tape-measure-holder

The nice thing about this holder is that a tape measure slides on and off effortlessly. As does every tool holder made with a belt clip. I have a hammer holder sleeve, small tool pouch, drill holster, and nail pouches with belt clips that hang from these four holders on my belt. The small tool pouch holds my modified 10 in 1 driver, strippers, dikes, sharpie, pencil, and NCVT. I can add/subtract tools from the bucket as each new project comes along. When I get to a job, these various tool holders are hanging on the outside of my bucket and are hung at my side in under 30 seconds. When it's time to take off the tools, they come off just as quickly.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-7-Pocket-Utility-Pouch-HD2066/202783858?N=5yc1vZc2g6

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-7-in-Single-Pocket-Pouch-HD00102/204336716?N=5yc1vZc2g6

http://www.homedepot.com/p/McGuire-Nicholas-1-Pocket-Tool-Pouch-1DM-039P/100634121?N=5yc1vZc2g6

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...asterforce-drill-holster/p-2045988-c-9186.htm

http://www.menards.com/main/p-2419992-c-9186.htm

I also have a second bucket with organizers and a lid that carries most common consumable parts, fittings, connectors, screws, and wire nuts. So I do not feel compelled to wear every bit of hardware and tools I own around my waist at all times.

Again, this system has been working well for me for a year, maybe it will give some new guys an idea on tool accessibility and maybe save some back pockets from wearing out. Thank you.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Too long. Sorry didn't read.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Fuzz said:


> Hello. I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. Thank you.



Welcome to the forum Fuzz check out this thread.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-pouches-what-do-you-like-have-74441/


..


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuzz said:


> Hello. I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. I've been in the trade for 18 years, and have struggled with finding an ergonomic and efficient tool pouch system. I began with a small pouch and nail apron, upgraded to the full klein powerline set up, downsized to the carhartt apron/back pocket method but have never been completely comfortable with any of them. I have always carried the majority of my hand tools in either a bucket, tool box, tech bag, or veto style carrier with the pouches holding what was needed at the moment. In a pouch, I need the ability to have the essential tools at hand for easy access, the ability to exchange those tools with others on the fly, the flexibility to adapt to many different tasks, and the comfort of a light weight set up.
> 
> I've come up with a system that works well for me, and I'd like to share it here. First, I have gone back to using a 5 gallon bucket with liner to carry the tools I use for 90% of every task I encounter day to day. The other 5% ride in a tool box in the truck. This bucket goes wherever I go to work. From there, I add and subtract from my belt.
> 
> ...


 Man! You are a walking, talking Swiss Army Knife!!!!


----------



## Fuzz (Aug 18, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Welcome to the forum Fuzz check out this thread.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-pouches-what-do-you-like-have-74441/
> 
> 
> ..



Thanks. I've been reading the forums for over a year. I thought I would post up a little something before I jump into established threads and start throwing my opinions around. I like to read here as it helps me study for my master test.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Fuzz said:


> Thanks. I've been reading the forums for over a year. I thought I would post up a little something before I jump into established threads and start throwing my opinions around. I like to read here as it helps me study for my master test.


Good luck on the exam, I'm sure it willbe fun,..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I think you should hang up the tools, and be a proposal writer when you get your own business you should be able to win plenty of contracts with your writing skills.


----------



## oldbikeguy (Nov 29, 2014)

Tool belts cause back problems sooner or later ask any old timer


----------



## shocksystems (Apr 25, 2009)

Op, can you post pictures of your buckets and your tool belt outfitted the way you typically use them? Thanks! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

oldbikeguy is pulling your wire. Beat the crap out of his body riding the Harley instead of a nice Honda. :no:

Pics... that would cut your post down. Shine your boots, have the wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, take a 2500 pixel snap of you with two 5 gallon pails, and the Batman belt fully loaded and ready to work! :thumbup:

I use Systainers...










I polish my boots and take the Windex to my tools so I look nice on the job. Everybody just says "Good morning dave". Maybe 6'6", 285 lbs., 32 inch waist, size 12 boot commands some respect eh?

oldbikeguy...

Put this guy (identical to it anyway, - this is #2) in April of 1968. Wore it last week, - maybe that's why I don't get any work done now days. Too tired packing it around. :laughing:










Back is sore from the couch time.


----------



## Fuzz (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello, again. I managed to get a few pictures during the past busy week to help with my long winded original post. I forgot that electricians never read the instructions! I want to restate that I moved to this set up because of back and hip pain associated with traditional pouch and bag combinations. These smaller pouches positioned evenly on the left and right side of my body are better balanced and weight isn't much of an issue. Thanks for reading and or looking at the pictures.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes. That's why I've always purchased two cases of beer... so I don't tip over.

*Edit*: I think that one 5 gal pail will have some weight to it.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I polish my boots and take the Windex to my tools so I look nice on the job. Everybody just says "Good morning dave". Maybe 6'6", 285 lbs., 32 inch waist, size 12 boot commands some respect eh?


The hubris is strong in this one...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Grogan14 said:


> The hubris is strong in this one...


Trust me. It's all BS. 

Truth be known I'm shorter than 6 feet and weigh-in at 76-78 Kg depending on how often I hit the A&W for their Onion Rings during the week.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

i have tried several setups myself and none still ideal. my semi-solution is different pouches/tool belts for different scenarios but honestly i need a work truck or cart right beside me most of the time. as for "im faster than you" argument thats cool.. one day you can work with or for me and we will make lots of money. it took years to deal with im not the greatest.. but im on my way there.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Fuzz said:


> Hello, again. I managed to get a few pictures during the past busy week to help with my long winded original post. I forgot that electricians never read the instructions! I want to restate that I moved to this set up because of back and hip pain associated with traditional pouch and bag combinations. These smaller pouches positioned evenly on the left and right side of my body are better balanced and weight isn't much of an issue. Thanks for reading and or looking at the pictures.
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/jkreiser/media/20141201_150350.jpg.html
> 
> ...


I use that small husky pouch as well. It's light weight and cheap. I tried the veto tp4 and can't get use to the bulkiness. The small pouch and my tool bag is all I need on my job sites


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool ideas. I'm always playing with new toolbags and setups. The photos make it all make sense, I like it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

oldbikeguy said:


> Tool belts cause back problems sooner or later ask any old timer


Tools in pockets. No belt or pouches.:thumbup:


----------

